# Looking for a plasma cutter



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

workingman said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for a *reliable* plasma cutter to do a few repairs. *Nothing to expensive*. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Ayuh,.... Those words bolded rule out you gettin' a plasma cutter,....

The chinese stuff is Cheaper, but reliability is questionable,....

Buyin' a unit from Miller or Lincoln, Ain't cheap, but Are reliable,...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are on EARTH---if that puts you near Illinois PM me--a welder /neighbor is retiring and selling off his equipment---

Even used---professional grade welding rigs are $$$$$$$


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you just needed to cut a few things for repairs could you possibly use carbon arc instead? As mentioned by the other posters any plasma cutter that's worth buying is going to be quite expensive, even if you can find a used one.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Carbon arc? That takes some air and some current.

To the OP, you need to define what your budget really is in hard dollars. You're not going to get a good answer here, this isn't really a welding site. I suggest 

http://weldingweb.com/search.php?searchid=12961321

They have everybody from novice welders to fully ASME cert'ed duplex pipe welders 18" x 3" wall.


----------



## workingman (Jan 23, 2010)

I need a plasma cutter that will cut through 2 inches thick! If I go through a company like miller or Lincoln, I will pay way more than I can afford. I decided to go with an import machine called the LONGEVITY 100amp plasma cutter. Has anyone ever used a LONGEVITY plasma cutter? This will be a very powerful plasma cutter capable of cutting through 2 inch thick steel! most people would not need to use something this powerful. they also carry smaller more portable plasma cutters that will run on 110v or 220. This plasma cutter is going to be a 3 phase plasma cutter that I will use to cut through 2 inch thick beams! 

I placed my order yesterday and am very excited to get the machine but would like to have some feed back and experiences shared since I have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Thanks.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Workingman, I have a feeling you're going to get a lesson on longevity of an offshore plasma cutter :whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

workingman said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for a reliable plasma cutter to do a few repairs. Nothing to expensive. Does anyone have any suggestions?


The stuff that Harbor Freight sells, is the same that you see at Home Depot, Lowe's, Wal-mart, etc. Chicago Tools may be colored different, but all the same.

If this is only going to be a few jobs a year. You may be better in finding a local metal shop with one. A decent Plasma cutter would need 240vAC service. The bad side is that unless you have used one before. You can hurt yourself really bad. We are talking Third Degree burns.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

rustyjames said:


> Workingman, I have a feeling you're going to get a lesson on longevity of an offshore plasma cutter :whistling2:


And how much it costs for the gas. I just wonder if their current service is able to handle the load. Plus 2" steel stock is not light to begin with.

The OP is going to need at least a chain hoist, depending on the size of the stock.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> *And how much it costs for the gas. I just wonder if their current service is able to handle the load.* Plus 2" steel stock is not light to begin with.
> 
> The OP is going to need at least a chain hoist, depending on the size of the stock.


Ayuh,.... What Gas,..??

He said he's got 3 phase power,.....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... What Gas,..??
> 
> He said he's got 3 phase power,.....


Plasma Cutters use an inert Gas during the cutting process.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Plasma Cutters use an inert Gas during the cutting process.


Nope,.... Plasma cutters use compressed air,....

A simple hook-up to an air compressor,....


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

2" thick plate is huge. It is really unusual for it to be cut in anything but a professional setting, and unusual for pro's to use any machine other than one of the biggies ( Victor Technologies, Red, Blue, Yellow and Hypertherm)

Good luck


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bondo said:


> Nope,.... Plasma cutters use compressed air,....
> 
> A simple hook-up to an air compressor,....


Every one that I have seen. Uses Inert gas, not Compressed air.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Every one that I have seen. Uses Inert gas, not Compressed air.


I worked in heavy steel fabrication for 20 years. Some processes like gouging special stainless steel pipe will use inert gas to increase the heat and minimize the amount of carburized material. But 99.9% of plasma cutting is with compressed air. Could you be mistaking air filters and desiccants for something else? Could you be viewing machines in a particular industry? Could you be mistaking a MIG or TIG machine for a plasma cutter? Or could you be wrong?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes if it is a large scaled operation. What the OP is wanting to do. Those kind of setups use a bottle of Inert gas. The system that a commercial operation uses to make the compressed gas so that it will work properly with a commercial Plasma Cutter. They would never be able to purchase or have the space required for it.

If the OP is talking about 3 phase. They would be using it inside a commercial space or overseas. Again, you are talking $$$. Especially since they are talking about playing around with 2" stock. You just do not lift stock that size up by hand.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Clean, dry compressed air is typically use for plasma cutting, why would you need an inert gas for cutting?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I worked in heavy steel fabrication for 20 years. Some processes like gouging special stainless steel pipe will use inert gas to increase the heat and minimize the amount of carburized material. But 99.9% of plasma cutting is with compressed air. Could you be mistaking air filters and desiccants for something else? Could you be viewing machines in a particular industry? Could you be mistaking a MIG or TIG machine for a plasma cutter? *Or could you be wrong?*


Ayuh,.... Wrong, or confused, I'd say,...

For 2" plate, I'd break out the Oxy/ Ac torches, 'n change out to a *Big* tip,....
As noted, 2" is some Big stuff, much more than a square foot, 'n yer not gonna throw it 'round, by hand,...


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ferrous metals compressed air is fine. 
Any non-ferrous metal or low ferrous alloys, inert gas.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Yes if it is a large scaled operation. What the OP is wanting to do. Those kind of setups use a bottle of Inert gas. The system that a commercial operation uses to make the compressed gas so that it will work properly with a commercial Plasma Cutter. They would never be able to purchase or have the space required for it.
> 
> If the OP is talking about 3 phase. They would be using it inside a commercial space or overseas. Again, you are talking $$$. Especially since they are talking about playing around with 2" stock. You just do not lift stock that size up by hand.


I'm afraid you have no idea of what your talking about.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

> While different gasses can be used for plasma cutting, most people today use compressed air for the plasma gas. In most shops, compressed air is readily available, and thus plasma does not require fuel gas and compressed oxygen for operation.


http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/support/welding-how-to/pages/plasma-cutting-basics-detail.aspx


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> Ferrous metals compressed air is fine.
> Any non-ferrous metal or low ferrous alloys, inert gas.


So you're saying you can't cut aluminum with air?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Gasses give a better edge than air cuts, but either will cut. 

http://www.thefabricator.com/article/plasmacutting/dont-rule-out-plasma-for-cutting-aluminum


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i found mine at a estate sale. didnt know powermax until i got it home. its a powermax 350. think it sold new for around $800.00 or $900.00. looks brand new and came with some consumables. now i did have to give the guy $72.00 for it. i asked him if it was a plasma cutter and he said id know more about it then him. he said it should be worth $75.00 and i reached into my wallet, only had $72.00 on me, he said = you can get more, i started to leave and he said ok give me the $72.00. had no idea that powermax was a leading maker. and no i wont sell it for $75.00.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The Longevity unit advertises that it will cut "up to 2" thick steel at 100 amps 220 volts/3 phase with a 60% duty cycle and uses compressed air supplied at 45--65 psi. I have a whole bunch of experience with plasma torches, mig welders, stick, tig, etc. and on and on. Using this Longevity machine to cut 2" thick steel is going to do two things for sure: 1) suck up a whole bunch of electricity, even with 220 v @ 3 ph., 2) stating that it will need 45-64 psi of compressed air is one thing but the specs DO NOT state at what CFM the air must be supplied to this plasma unit. I have a 1 HP air compressor that I know can supply 45-65 psi of compressed air each time you press the trigger of a blow off gun, but not for long. As you use the air you would need a compressor that could keep giving you this 45-65 psi at a constant flow rate for as long as you have the plasma torch operating. And for a plasma torch you will need clean dry air. This is not something you get from your everyday shop compressor. I have a plasma cutter in my home shop and there is a dual filter/dryer set-up on it. Then you have to go back to the 60% duty cycle. How long, in distance, do you plan on cutting this 2" steel? With a 60% duty cycle you can cut a maximum of 6 minutes out of a ten (10) minute period then have to let the machine cool down for 4 minutes. And the cost of this unit--I won't disclose that here, but please do your homework before spending that much money on a unit to make sure it is what you need- - -and not just want.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would anyone want to spend the big bucks on a machine to cut thick plate when an oxy/acetylene torch would do the same job at a small fraction of the price? 

This makes no sense...

My line burner can cut thick plate so smooth you'd almost think it was sheared off...


----------



## soloism (Dec 9, 2015)

If you are looking at an easy-to-use plasma cutter, here is a good option: Lotos LT5000D - Good for easy project


----------

